# my rhom is sidways..



## andiruleu (Jun 10, 2005)

why is my 3'' rhom sorta slanted.. its swimming fine and everything, but when it just stays there.. its sort of slanted.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

could just be how he is. some p's do that.
wes


----------



## andiruleu (Jun 10, 2005)

man... my rhom keeps swimming sideways.. is there any solution to this?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

andiruleu said:


> man... my rhom keeps swimming sideways.. is there any solution to this?
> [snapback]1181914[/snapback]​


dont worry, its normal, when i got my 2" rhom from pedro he did the same thing, but after a while he was back to normal.

just give him some time, you just got him


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i think its cool when they swim sideways.
wes


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

andiruleu said:


> man... my rhom keeps swimming sideways.. is there any solution to this?
> [snapback]1181914[/snapback]​


yes it is pretty common for serra's to do this, a possible solution maybe rearrangeing the tank


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Yep, drove me nucking futts but my gold rhom does the exact same thing. He still does it a bit but after a month or two he pretty much knocked it off. Don't worry it's just a habit that some have is all.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think they do this as a defensive posture. They are just protecting their belly. You will notice that they will often tilt when swiming past another piranha when kept in groups.


----------



## andiruleu (Jun 10, 2005)

thanks


----------



## andiruleu (Jun 10, 2005)

my piranha is much better now.. after taking out my background wallpaper.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I think they do this as a defensive posture. They are just protecting their belly. You will notice that they will often tilt when swiming past another piranha when kept in groups.
> [snapback]1182241[/snapback]​


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> Grosse Gurke said:
> 
> 
> > I think they do this as a defensive posture. They are just protecting their belly. You will notice that they will often tilt when swiming past another piranha when kept in groups.
> ...



















Yup, it is fairly commonplace with Serras.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Mine does it 2


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

word, my rhom is about 5" and he still does this sometimes. I was thinking it was because he was nervous or somthing because he seems to do it when I rearrange the tank and I'm standing there watching him.


----------

